# Replacement Acrylic Should Be Easy..?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I've never tried ordering a replacement acrylic before myself. I have a few to get, but it's not a simple matter of logging on to Cousins, or whoever, and choosing a style and size, it seems.

The trouble is the illustrations they give all look the same. I'm trying to decide which one fits the Roamer brevetÃ© type of case. They're all different diameters, of course, but all they fit onto a straight-sided lip, and they have the outer edge slightly bevelled. Also the dimensions for diameter - is it the internal or external I should be measuring?

Sternkreuz do styles the call variously BCL "HD" B BSW&BSP, High dome BCL "HD" (BHD), Slightly domed M, HWS, HW etc - and I'm totally befuddled..maybe I should just phone them and trust the guy on the other end knows what he's talking about?

Help!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The phone call sounds like a good idea. Provideding you don't get a slack jawed lackey, you should get the explanation you need to purchase the right item. I've read some accounts of people having to grind crystals to get the perfect fit, so some verbal assurances from the vendor would be good.

Later,

William


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> I've never tried ordering a replacement acrylic before myself. I have a few to get, but it's not a simple matter of logging on to Cousins, or whoever, and choosing a style and size, it seems.
> 
> The trouble is the illustrations they give all look the same. I'm trying to decide which one fits the Roamer brevetÃ© type of case. They're all different diameters, of course, but all they fit onto a straight-sided lip, and they have the outer edge slightly bevelled. Also the dimensions for diameter - is it the internal or external I should be measuring?
> 
> ...


Roamer glasses are special for the waterproof case. You need to establish the case number and then order the appropriate crystal. If it is new enough, then the case number is on the back, if it is older, the number is on the inside back, if it even older (the first models) you need to work it out from the movement and dimensions of the case. Don't try and do this by look, the fit is critical.

Cousins actually have a listing of their roamer glasses, and SK do make a range of alternatives - but again, working from the case number.

Post all the info above, and I will walk you through it.

K.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > .. I'm trying to decide which one fits the Roamer brevetÃ© type of case. Help!
> ...


Ah, Trim to the rescue! Many thanks, again, especially as you said you were going to be busy at work for a couple of weeks.

Well, I've taken various numbers, and measurements as follows:

Movements 471 (x2) Case nos. 412-1230.600 and 601

Movement 436 case no. (inside) 147436

Movement 413 case no. (inside) 141413

Movement 373 no case no. measures 28.12mm where the crystal fits

Movement 401 no case no. measures 28.12mm where the crystal fits

Awaiting further instructions, so over to you. Meanwhile I'll have another look in cousins.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


Of course, the spec problem again - error made with 2 case nos. should read *471*-1230.600 and 601 and..*372* no case no. measures 28.12mm where the crystal fits ..doh


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > trim said:
> ...


You need to look it up here http://www.cousinsuk.com/document/category/2388.aspx

You will see the mid age ones are easy (like the 147436), you just look them up directly. in this case = x7147

For the newer ones, you need the conversion table on the side: 471-1230.600 = 167.471, then look that up: = x7167

For the ones you need to measure, you need to measure the outside of the case, then look up with calibre and case size.

Once you have numbers, either type them straight into the search function i.e. x7147,

or go to http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/4/198/2389.aspx for the full list of crowns and glasses

So for example, in this case there is no MST glass, but using the search function, we found an equivalent.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


Wow, I never thought it could cost Â£21.95+VAT for a little piece of plastic! Cousins certainly know how to charge. My little man only charged me Â£2 for the x7103 he had in stock. One of the glasses I was after now is another watch like that one, so I'll think I'll ask him if he's got any more brevetÃ© glasses before I start shelling out at Cousins.

Anyway, I didn't get anywhere with the 401 or the 372. According the the Roamer parts sheet they didn't come with a 30mm case, despite mine having them! And Cousins don't list any x7147s (for the 436)... so the search goes on.

Many thanks anyway


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


Brian, if you type the x7147 into the search function you will find the sternkruetz equivalent for a 4 or so pounds.

Like so:

My link

Remember the full priced ones are the MST originals, signed and all. You can get the generics for much less, or at least find the reference numbers and shop elsewhere.

As for your 372, are you sure you are measuring the case correctly - across the width of the outer case, not the inner case that the movement fits into. Because 371 are in the 30mm cases, not 372 - they are around 33mm. You simply can't fit a 372 into the patent waterproof case if it is only 30mm. I think it is most likely you need an x7103 or x7106 subject to measurement.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

trim said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > trim said:
> ...


An even better search will reveal all the SK equivalents:

http://www.cousinsuk.com/searchresults.aspx?searchtext=roamer+sternkreuz


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


Kris, the mist is gradually clearing. Among other things, I think I've uncovered a modified DIY case on the 372, which does measure 30mm. Now if I measure to the lip of the 401 case, it's nigh on 33mm exact. However, with the 372 there is simply no outer lip to measure! Conclusion: someone has ground it off to fit rogue case? Here it is in profile..










You can just see the remnant of a lip? The patent no. on this is 215999 ..etc. I note the Roamer sheet gives Type I & II for the case types. So, is this one a genuine 215999 or a modified one? This the only 215..I have, so I can't make a comparison.

Anyway, I shall pursue the matter with renewed vigour..thanks and thanks again for your patience.

P.S. I think Cousins should pay someone to sort out their website navigation. It seems very amateurish, or is it just me?


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> trim said:
> 
> 
> > trim said:
> ...


Yours is a type 1 case. The one with a lip is type 2. BUT, you don't measure this part, you measure the bit with the lugs on it.

Cousins web site is OK, I find it pretty easy to use -


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Also, remember that Cousins isn't selling to the public - but to watchmakers.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

trim said:


> Also, remember that Cousins isn't selling to the public - but to watchmakers.


I can,t help any more than what,s been said. But,.

Cousins have refused to advise me on occasions that I was unsure, Due to the "responsibility in the case of a wrong part,"

They will just tell you to look at the list and order what you need, They did however direct me to the page I needed to look.

It,s your responsibility as a "professional" to know what to ask for,(I realise we are not all in the trade, so to speak)

Cousins are a trade wholesaler and are not retailers to the general public. (it states on their site). But there are !! LOADS of little one man

Repairers springing up, AREN'T THERE. And people register as such, enabling them to buy wholesale.!!!

If you get my meaning,


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

In that case I'm glad I've never rung them for advice. I wouldn't want to incur anybody's wrath or scorn!


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> In that case I'm glad I've never rung them for advice. I wouldn't want to incur anybody's wrath or scorn!


Hi

The harsh sounding bits are what they told me, I think they meant as a pro I should know what I,m asking for.

I,m just one of the blokes who has started his OWN home jobby.

Good luck


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

EddyW said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > In that case I'm glad I've never rung them for advice. I wouldn't want to incur anybody's wrath or scorn!
> ...


I guess that includes you, me and 99% of other forum members too, just wanting some friendly helpful advice? In the long-term it can only benefit the watch industry in general. Rather like the vibrant second-hand car market - where would sales of new cars be without it? Nowhere..


----------

